# Iphone 3GS always asking for activation



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Each time my Iphone 3GS runs out of power and I plugin to charge to re-boot it
so will turn on.

It always asks password for activation.


Is this normal ? Can I disable this, so it won't ask for it subsequent times for password ?


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Activation for what? The iPhone may believe it's been stolen and is asking for the recovery password.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Activation for what? The iPhone may believe it's been stolen and is asking for the recovery password.



Apple userid I.D. password activation to use the Iphone 3gs.

But I have given this password before when I first set it up for the first time to use it a long time ago and had been accepted. 
I still have to keep on giving it if my Iphone runs out of battery power and I charge it to re-boot it will ask for it again and again.

Zhong


----------

